# Brine shrimp hatchery hatched the cysts but the babies aren't moving/dead



## BunnysBeasts (May 28, 2021)

Classic brine shrimp hatchery with the bottles, air pump and valves.. some cysts developed into the tiny white brine shrimp, but they aren't moving and are sinking after turning the air pump off to harvest. None of them are swimming to the bottom they are all just slowly sinking and not moving at all .. help!


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

Babybrine shrimp are orange when they hatch. How long did you have them brewing? Is the water cold or heated or room temp?


----------



## BunnysBeasts (May 28, 2021)

X skully X said:


> Babybrine shrimp are orange when they hatch. How long did you have them brewing? Is the water cold or heated or room temp?


Two days and it was warmer water my house is about 80 degrees on the kitchen side and that's where it was setup.


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

Hmmm, mine always hatched within 24 hours but any extra would last for at least two days before they started to die. Of course I wasn’t changing water or feeding them so.... that’s expected. If your shrimp hatched and then died quickly then perhaps you started and extra large portion of eggs and the water fouled quickly? Sometimes the eggs won’t hatch, but if the water is warm and they did indeed hatch fouled water is the only thing I can think of. Try a smaller batch and use them right when they hatch. Start another batch right away so you can keep up with feeding your fry hatching shrimp every 24 hours. Maybe some one else will have a different suggestion but it’s best to feed brine shrimp right away anyhow. They are at their most nutritious when first hatched.


----------



## Gazzapig (Jun 7, 2021)

What salt did you use?
It is also possible to throw too much eggs


----------



## BunnysBeasts (May 28, 2021)

X skully X said:


> Hmmm, mine always hatched within 24 hours but any extra would last for at least two days before they started to die. Of course I wasn’t changing water or feeding them so.... that’s expected. If your shrimp hatched and then died quickly then perhaps you started and extra large portion of eggs and the water fouled quickly? Sometimes the eggs won’t hatch, but if the water is warm and they did indeed hatch fouled water is the only thing I can think of. Try a smaller batch and use them right when they hatch. Start another batch right away so you can keep up with feeding your fry hatching shrimp every 24 hours. Maybe some one else will have a different suggestion but it’s best to feed brine shrimp right away anyhow. They are at their most nutritious when first hatched.





Gazzapig said:


> What salt did you use?
> It is also possible to throw too much eggs


Small batch, like extremely little amount of eggs due to just having two Betta to spoil. Himilayan(?) salt tiny amount. Just got rock salt and have started second batch with proper salt. Apparently pink salt doesn't work!! Interesting.


----------



## Gazzapig (Jun 7, 2021)

BunnysBeasts said:


> Small batch, like extremely little amount of eggs due to just having two Betta to spoil. Himilayan(?) salt tiny amount. Just got rock salt and have started second batch with proper salt. Apparently pink salt doesn't work!! Interesting.


yup i thought because epsom salt didnt have iodine but turns out thats not always the case..... eosom salt is used as a laxative.


----------

